# Plants needed for Discus/community tank



## Rhythm (Aug 3, 2011)

Just joined the forum and am excited to see so many hobbyists. 

I have ordered a 135g plexi tank which I should be receiving in six weeks or so. I am very interested in planning the setup for plants and driftwood. 

I would like to connect with someone here who can help me with the selection of plants and possibly selling them as a package. 

can you PM me and we can get started? Thanks in advance. 

I am not considering co2 system at this time.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there a plant club in your area? In the DFW area we bring our plants to the meetings and give them to other members. Do you have any idea of what type tank you want to set up? What lighting? If you aren't doing CO2 would that translate to low light for you? Can you give us some direction of tank pxs you like? There are so many possibilities.


----------



## Rhythm (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Here's more info that may help. Note, I have just ordered the cabinet and tank and have time for the rest of the equipment. 

Interested in setting up a community tank with discuss and other compatible fish. Want to have driftwood and lots of plants. Plan to do two 4 ft T5 lifting ( two bulbs plus moonlight in each). Can add more light later if needed. The tank dimension is 72x18x24. 

I live near San Jose, calif. Not aware of clubs in the area. If you or anyone know local clubs where they exchange plants, I would be very interested. 

Thanks and let me know if this helps.


----------



## Rebel1970 (Jan 10, 2011)

This package will contain the following for Discus 
Anubias
Cryptocornes
Swords
Brazilian Water Ivy (Pennywort)
Java Fern
Vallisneria
and possibly other bunch plants and
Crinum and Temple plants.
The pennywort will trail the surface to provide cover.
These are low lighting plants, for a 55 to 75 gallon tanks, so you might want to add or subtract as needed. Good Luck


----------



## Rebel1970 (Jan 10, 2011)

Foster & Smith Aquatics sell plants and have them by aquarium size as packages as well.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Rebel1970 said:


> Foster & Smith Aquatics sell plants and have them by aquarium size as packages as well.


Yes. They probably do. Ask them about advice how to take care of their plants too. Just don't mention any names - it will confuse them.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Rebel1970 said:


> Foster & Smith Aquatics sell plants and have them by aquarium size as packages as well.


Yes. They probably do. Ask them about advice how to take care of their plants too. Just don't mention any plant names - it will confuse them.

--Nikolay


----------



## fullmonti (Dec 21, 2011)

This website has a section for warm water plants for Discus tanks.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Warm_Water_Discus_Plants_s/20.htm


----------

